# Post your "Cousin Itt" pics :)



## heatherk

In the spirit of the bednose thread (http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16567), I wanted to start a thread for havs that have "Cousin Itt" syndrome .

Here's Cey during one of his Cousin Itt moments: ound:


----------



## pjewel

This is an oldie but goodie of Mr. MyMy.


----------



## pjewel

And Bailey . . .


----------



## Atticus

Atticus!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Kodi


----------



## irnfit

Shelby


----------



## TilliesMom

these are my favorite Cousin It moments of Tillie ... although I need to get some new ones her head hair has gotten MUCH shaggier in the past few months! LOL


----------



## Atticus

another of Atticus more recent and fuzzy from a bath.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Finn
Augie


----------



## shimpli

ACHE...


----------



## morriscsps

giggle.... I think I am seeing more of the "Fab Four" hair styles than "Cousin Itt". ound: 
(My mom was a huge Beatles fan.)


----------



## TilliesMom

Tere, Ache is looking GORGEOUS!!!! is that a recent pic? Her coat looks amazing!!


----------



## shimpli

TilliesMom said:


> Tere, Ache is looking GORGEOUS!!!! is that a recent pic? Her coat looks amazing!!


Thank you. This pic is from July-August, approx.


----------



## Luciledodd

I won't enter Rosie in this one, I hate for her to win everything. You all may start thinking that I never take care of her.


----------



## heatherk

Luciledodd said:


> I won't enter Rosie in this one, I hate for her to win everything. You all may start thinking that I never take care of her.


Aw, we all know better than that!! You take _very _good care of pretty Rosie .


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Luciledodd said:


> I won't enter Rosie in this one, I hate for her to win everything. You all may start thinking that I never take care of her.


ound:You've made me laugh twice today, Lucile!


----------



## Atticus

ME TOO well maybe it was yesterday with the crack about southern woman.


----------



## krandall

"Cousin Kodi Itt"


----------



## heatherk

krandall said:


> "Cousin Kodi Itt"


LOL I was TOTALLY thinking that you MUST have gotten a good Cousin Itt pic of Kodi during your grooming session!! ound:


----------



## krandall

heatherk said:


> LOL I was TOTALLY thinking that you MUST have gotten a good Cousin Itt pic of Kodi during your grooming session!! ound:


I was trying to get one with it totally covering his nose (it's long enough!) bUt he kept shaking his head so his nose poked out!ound:


----------



## atsilvers27

Hanna

I'm also including the after bath because even after the wash and blow dry I STILL CAN'T SEE HER EYES!!! We actually do call her "It" every once in a while, when I don't have her hair up. I've got to add that to the list of nicknames she's got...


----------



## krandall

atsilvers27 said:


> Hanna
> 
> I'm also including the after bath because even after the wash and blow dry I STILL CAN'T SEE HER EYES!!! We actually do call her "It" every once in a while, when I don't have her hair up. I've got to add that to the list of nicknames she's got...


What a pretty girl! Even without eyes, she's adorable... Bath or not! Kodi's hair won't stay back either without bands or braids. I just brushed it back and took the photo REALLY QUICK in the "bath" thread.


----------



## TilliesMom

krandall said:


> What a pretty girl! Even without eyes, she's adorable... Bath or not! Kodi's hair won't stay back either without bands or braids. I just brushed it back and took the photo REALLY QUICK in the "bath" thread.


same thing with Tillies hair.... LOL the second she shakes she can't see, thus the topknot!


----------



## jessegirl

I love these pics! 

Linda, Finn is so big! How old is he? How much does he weigh.


----------



## narci

Not the best quality picture as I took it with my cellphone.

His bath last friday. He actually got a face trim and can see now.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

jessegirl said:


> I love these pics!
> 
> Linda, Finn is so big! How old is he? How much does he weigh.


I missed this question - sorry.  Trying to spend less time on the computer and a little more time with my boys and doing some spring cleaning and yard work. Not too successful with the cleaning part - Haha.

Finn was 1 on March 6. Is it Rollie that shares his B-day? I can't keep track. We need to have birthdays in our sig. area because my memory for dates is horrid. I just had him weighed at the vet last week: 13.8 lbs.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

narci said:


> Not the best quality picture as I took it with my cellphone.
> 
> His bath last friday. He actually got a face trim and can see now.


Way cute!


----------



## hutsonshouse

Gibbs...


----------



## Kathie

Gibbs has such beautiful hair! I love the waves!

BTW, where did you find the collar with their ages? I love that!


----------



## hutsonshouse

*age tracker...*



Kathie said:


> Gibbs has such beautiful hair! I love the waves!
> 
> BTW, where did you find the collar with their ages? I love that!


Kathie,

here is the website: http://pitapata.com/Dogs.php


----------



## heatherk

I'm loving all of these pics!!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## gelbergirl

"Henry as Cousin It"


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here are a couple: the b&w is Paige, the sable Havabrat Heidi....


----------



## TilliesMom

I think Heidi wins for the most GORGEOUS Cousin It ever!!!


----------



## rokipiki

Pictures of Roki taken mostly arter bath


----------



## jabojenny

*Playing in the hay*

Okay so Timmy still needs some time to catch up on the hair quantity on some of these Cousin Itt photos but here he is in his full glory. I hope hay is okay for dogs, he was having a blast. Dirty smelly puppy who needs a bath.


----------



## Luciledodd

This one is hard. I thought the first one was the best until I saw all the rest. If I had to vote it would be for Kodi, just because he didn't win the bednose contest.

And Henry well he looks like it's his back end or he is a chow.


----------



## whimsy

Cute pictures everyone!!!


----------



## Rene831

Not too impressive yet. Shes only 6 months old. This thred is hilarious!


----------



## krandall

Rene831 said:


> Not too impressive yet. Shes only 6 months old. This thred is hilarious!


Very cute, though! Especially with that little chocolate drop of a nose peeking out underneath!


----------



## nlb

Oh, they are all so dang cute! :biggrin1:


----------



## morriscsps

I think the next banner should feature the Cousin Itts.


----------



## krandall

morriscsps said:


> I think the next banner should feature the Cousin Itts.


Great idea! Then if we want to scare EVERYONE away from our breed, a banner of "Bed noses"!ound:


----------



## morriscsps

That could be January. The morning after New Year's Eve.


----------



## krandall

Yes!!!ound:


----------



## Suzi

motherslittlehelper said:


> Finn
> Augie


 Linda you have a better Cousin It of Augie I remember it. Did it get lost when you changed computers? It is somewhere here on the forum!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Suzi said:


> Linda you have a better Cousin It of Augie I remember it. Did it get lost when you changed computers? It is somewhere here on the forum!


Yes, I hope it is still on the other computer - it was acting up the other day and I shut it down and haven't tried to get it back up. I hope it isn't done for - have a lot of photos on there that weren't backed up. I do have some photos running around somewhere on a flash drive - will have to see if I can catch up with it.  And you are right - the other one was better, Augie hadn't been subjected to that awful thinning job yet, when Finn was practicing to be a barber! And it is on the forum.....somewhere.

Hey - you getting this rain down there? Really tired of it!


----------



## TilliesMom

rain, rain, go AWAY!! we have been getting it for weeks.. .and let me tell you, working as a yard duty and having this many rainy days recesses... Lord have MERCY!!! Though we DO need the rain... but still... space it out a bit, sheesh! 
and Linda ~ too bad we are so far away my DH is a computer genius, he could recover anything that might be lost and set you up! sigh...


----------



## motherslittlehelper

We had a very decent winter and I thought, at the time, we are going to pay for this....and we are. It has been raining here for a long while now too, it seems. According to the weather news last night, we are on track for setting an all time record for month of March for rain. That excites me!! :frusty: Not in a good way!

I have a son who knows his way around computers too, and he was just here, and he was supposed to help me get things backed up, cleaned up, transferred, or whatever. And somehow it didn't happen. Kids these days!  I probably have the little SD cards around somewhere too, as I never erase them....just in case, you know! :biggrin1: If I can only remember where they might be!

Tammy, your DH sounds quite capable. Building/remodeling projects (did he get the door in?), computers, etc.


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, yes i did get lucky/blessed BIG time. My husband could pretty much build a house, do the wiring, plumbing, measurements, etc. on top of fix/build any electronic he can get his hands on. He was taking watches apart and figuring them out and putting them back together when he was like 7 or 8. all in Russia. He doesn't have "book smarts" per say, as in no college, what not. BUT he is a computer tech for DELL. 'nuff said.! 
it has been AWESOME to say the least because I break a lot of stuff. and so do the kids. LOL


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

krandall said:


> Great idea! Then if we want to scare EVERYONE away from our breed, a banner of "Bed noses"!ound:


You either love it or not ound:.
Fedja last summer...I just LOVE the look.


----------



## Clair&Bear

Bear at 13 weeks old


----------



## Rene831

krandall said:


> Very cute, though! Especially with that little chocolate drop of a nose peeking out underneath!


I think Charly girl want her middle name to be cousin it. Grooming goes well until I tie up her hair. Sometimes its a battle!


----------



## misstray

Brody is just getting his Cousin Itt look back. I sort of miss seeing his eyes.


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwwww, he's looking fantastic!! He's really grown out a LOT since the last pic I saw of him!!! His bangs are probably long enough for a top knot, aren't they??
I understand about wanting to see his eyes! I ALWAYS keep Tillie's hair back... well MOST of the time... because her eyes are SO expressive, if I can't see them I could miss her trying to communicate something to me through them!!


----------



## nlb

I agree, I love seeing their eyes!


----------



## misstray

TilliesMom said:


> awwwwww, he's looking fantastic!! He's really grown out a LOT since the last pic I saw of him!!! His bangs are probably long enough for a top knot, aren't they??
> I understand about wanting to see his eyes! I ALWAYS keep Tillie's hair back... well MOST of the time... because her eyes are SO expressive, if I can't see them I could miss her trying to communicate something to me through them!!


Well, I tried the top knot today. I think I had more success than I did last time his hair was long. He drags it forward and his white hair always wants to pull it forward (the white hair on his head and neck are a totally different texture than the rest of his fur), but I think it worked better this time than the last go round.

My baby has eyes!


----------



## TilliesMom

oh my goodness adorable!!! Tillie's hair looked JUST like Brodys this morning, as she got caught in a HUGE down pour of rain when she went out to potty and was soaked! LOL I let her air dry and I swear she looked like someone had taken a crimper to her!! I should have take a picture!! LOL


----------



## Rene831

misstray said:


> Well, I tried the top knot today. I think I had more success than I did last time his hair was long. He drags it forward and his white hair always wants to pull it forward (the white hair on his head and neck are a totally different texture than the rest of his fur), but I think it worked better this time than the last go round.
> 
> My baby has eyes!


He looks so cute with a top knot! Adorable 2nd pic of him.


----------



## Cailleach

My very Hairy Itt with no topknot, a rare sight.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl

TilliesMom said:


> oh my goodness adorable!!! Tillie's hair looked JUST like Brodys this morning, as she got caught in a HUGE down pour of rain when she went out to potty and was soaked! LOL I let her air dry and I swear she looked like someone had taken a crimper to her!! I should have take a picture!! LOL


I have been asked on multiple occasions whether or not I crimp my pup. Seriously! I can't imagine making that effort. Marlowe gets a perfectly crimped look with every air-dry .


----------



## Rene831

The ladies at the mini mart have nick named my Charly girl Chewbacka. Time for a top knot!


----------



## krandall

Rene831 said:


> The ladies at the mini mart have nick named my Charly girl Chewbacka. Time for a top knot!


She does look like Chewbacca with her hair down... Maybe you should get her a bandolier!ound:

LOVE her deep, rich color!


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Cousin It???? Could a Hav be that low?? Even with all my black dogs, we don't even have a Morticia. I another light, I've loved the pictures  !!!


----------



## Rene831

krandall said:


> She does look like Chewbacca with her hair down... Maybe you should get her a bandolier!ound:
> 
> LOVE her deep, rich color!


Funny! I do like her color change as shes getting older. Gotta work on my top knot skills. I didn't get much practice raising boys.


----------



## DeeDee

Kiki's bangs have definitely reached the Cousin stage.


----------



## Suzi

Kinki is diffidently a member of the Cousin It photo club!


----------



## jessegirl

shimpli said:


> ACHE...


I can't get over how much Ache looks like Rollie!


----------

